# ROOT MASON



## tftfan

Any info on this one ?....  Thank You


----------



## tftfan

Will get better pics after she gets a bath.


----------



## Crazyhippie

Ah the Root Mason Jar. Made in my home town of Terre Haute, Indiana by the Root glass company from 1906 to 1909, when the company was purchased by Ball.


----------



## rallcollector

The zinc lids debossed with "ROOT GLASS COMPANY" are downright rare.  If your jar has one, add $300 to the value!
 Paul


----------



## deenodean

Red Book # 2510..Half gallon aqua = $10-12...Rallcollector is right , book says original lid is unpriced and very scarse.


----------



## tftfan

Thank You for all the input. This jar was buried in gravel and rock, thought for sure it was gonna be broke. []


----------



## tftfan

.


----------



## digginthedog

I can count on one hand the number of 1/2 Gallon jars I've found complete in 15 yrs of digging...That's a great save !!! JB


----------



## JOETHECROW

Great find....the odds of that surviving are pretty slim...


----------



## RED Matthews

Hello tftfan;  I like your jar.  I decided to write to tell you that the round mark on the bottom is from a baffle valve mark.  I didn't see where the finish top was ground or done with a guide ring.   Red Matthews


----------



## Krykettbug85

Any idea what this quart size one would be worth?


----------

